

San Diego Hackers: Django Meeting This Wednesday - mace
http://djangosd.jottit.com/2009-05-06

======
krisneuharth
Anyone know of any similar Python/Django meetups in Orange County? Meetup.com
has not been very helpful here. Any Orange County hackers have anything going
on or want to start something? I can't be the only one here.

How about collaborative workspaces?

------
clemesha
I'll be there. I'm actually the guy that's going to talk about combining
Django and XMPP to make this fun little app: <http://wikipediagame.org>. See
you on Wednesday!

------
noelchurchill
Good to see there are other people from san diego on here!!

------
alanthonyc
Awesome, I work here in SD during the week and have just recently gotten into
Python/Django for a side project. Looking forward to this!

------
benreesman
Even though I'm not much a Python hacker I think I will definitely attend this
event. Anyone other HN people going to be there?

~~~
vineire
I'll be there. Looking forward to it...

------
FraaJad
Slightly OT. people still remember and use jottit? Awesome!

